# طريقة تجميل الصورك و جعلها قمة فى الجمال



## خالد فاايز (29 مايو 2012)

طريقة تجميل الصورك و جعلها قمة فى الجمال 



موقع لعمل تاثيرات الفوتو شوب بطريقة رائعة وجميلة و يضم عمل تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على كلا من تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على النصوص تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على الصور تاثيرت الفوتوشوب على خلفيات تاثيرات الفوتوشوب على الحركات

لنبدء الان
مجموعة من تاثيرات الروعة على الصور وطريقة العمل



الطريقة عمل تاثيرات الفوتوشوب الان

*********************************************
تاثيرات الفوتو مونتاج الان




عمل تاثيرات الفوتو مونتاج الان

**************************************
طريقة عمل الموثرات على الملفات النصوص 



طريقة عمل تاثيرات ملفات النصوص


**************************​


----------

